# Scothed Eggs



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 29, 2007)

Gary always takes care of dinner at the contests and I do the breakfast.  

Gary had some rib eye steaks that he brought and Tim did a fantastic job of grilling up.  Gary has a new steak rub that is fantastic.





Here is some scothed eggs I did on the WSM.


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got to try eggs like that some time. They look so good.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2007)

Those eggs look goooood.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 29, 2007)

Love those eggs...they look great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice looking eggs Bill. Thats just breakfast sausage around them right?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 29, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice looking eggs Bill. Thats just breakfast sausage around them right?



That's what it is Nick.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 29, 2007)

those things were goooooooood... I was surprized... It wasnt something I had on my list to try...but it is now something on my list to cook now!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

JamesB said:
			
		

> Hey Bill,
> 
> Is there a trick to getting the sausage on that thin? I've tried to make these eggs before and always end up with 1/2" of sausage on the outside and that is a bit thick for my liking...
> 
> ...



Not realy.  I just cut the sausage into 8 slices, put a slice in my hand and made a bowl and then put the egg in and started wrapping.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2007)

I just wanna know WTF is a "Scothed" egg?  Whatever they are it sure looks good!!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 30, 2007)

Larry here is my recipe for them, I have never done them on the WSM though. 

Scotch eggs 

Ingredients :

1/2 lb ham (finely minced)

10 eggs (8 hard/semi hard boiled) 2 beaten

6 anchovies fillets (finely minced)

1/4 cup chopped parsley

2 cups fresh breadcrumbs

pepper to taste

some butter

some olive oil



Directions :.

Mix together ham anchovies breadcrumbs two beaten eggs and parsley. (should make for a wet mixture.)

Take the hard boiled eggs that are shelled and cooled and wrap a layer of the ham mixture over them.

Play with this so that you do not end up with too much of the ham layer.

Set aside on a plate. Do the same with the remaining eggs.

In a large skillet take some butter (about a tablespoon or more) and a bit of olive oil and heat to medium / high.

Fry all of the eggs in the skillet until they are all golden brown on all sides. They should be nice and crispy on all sides. Drain on a paper towel.

Cut each egg in half and serve warm on toast or even on a green salad.

Sprinkle with pepper. (Due to the salt content of the ham and the anchovies I did not find any need to add anymore salt)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Larry here is my recipe for them, I have never done them on the WSM though.
> 
> Scotch eggs
> 
> ...



Thank you Diva and I will use your recipe.  But I already knew what they were, I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to pick on Bill's misspelling!  I was just poking fun!  :twisted:


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 30, 2007)

duh@me sorry Larry I missed that completely. 


going to go get more coffee now.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 30, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> *those things were goooooooood... I was surprized... It wasnt something I had on my list to try...but it is now something on my list to cook now!*



They are great.....I usually put more sausage around mine but I only am able to get 3 eggs per roll of sausage.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

Diva, the only difference is I dont do the bread crumbs.  Just the sausage around the egg and onto the WSM at 250* for 1 hour.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Thank you Diva and I will use your recipe.  But I already knew what they were, I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to pick on Bill's misspelling!  I was just poking fun!  :twisted:



Hey Greg, I thought we banned Joker?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all I got with the ones I made last time.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 30, 2007)

Those eggs were great!  Thanks for sharing them with us at the contest Bill.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":12jg6zrl]
> Thank you Diva and I will use your recipe.  But I already knew what they were, I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to pick on Bill's misspelling!  I was just poking fun!  :twisted:



Hey Greg, I thought we banned Joker?[/quote:12jg6zrl]

It's all in funny hunny!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 30, 2007)

Bill I am going to have to try those without the breadcrumbs. 

I have the next two weekends available to play around so I will add that to my list.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 1, 2007)

Those look fantastic Bill.  May have to do a dozen or 50 at Oinktoberfest this year. Those would be great to pass around and share. Along with ooompappy's hush pup's


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Those look fantastic Bill.  May have to do a dozen or 50 at Oinktoberfest this year. Those would be great to pass around and share. Along with ooompappy's hush pup's



I've never heard people talk so much about hushpuppies...what makes
pappy's so special?


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1kcoh942]Those look fantastic Bill.  May have to do a dozen or 50 at Oinktoberfest this year. Those would be great to pass around and share. Along with ooompappy's hush pup's



I've never heard people talk so much about hushpuppies...what makes
pappy's so special?[/quote:1kcoh942]
They were gooooooooooooooooood real Goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

were there little bits of some kind of meat in there?
were they served with a sauce?


----------



## DaleP (May 1, 2007)

They look good to me. There is an Irish restaurant here that serves them with colemans mustard on the side. I like em with it.


----------



## Unity (May 1, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> They look good to me. There is an Irish restaurant here that *serves them with colemans mustard on the side*. I like em with it.


Oh ... when I first read this I was still thinking hushpuppies.   

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

me too.  I love hushpuppies with tartar sauce...sorry, no more
threadjacking before a mod comes along and busts us.


----------

